# Frustrated :( Dog pees on our bed!



## SherryM (Sep 11, 2009)

I am frustrated beyond belief. I have a 3 year old male boxer who gets on top of our bed and couch and pee's on it. 95% of the time he aims for my husbands pillow. 

We have a doggie dog, he can come and go as he pleases. Both husband and I are self employeed and work out of the house so we are with our dogs most all of the time. 

We have one other dog a Boston Terrier, the two dogs get along great. The Boston sticks by my husbands side, the Boxer by my side. 

This problem use to only occur if we would go out of town. It has became more frequent and started happening everytime we would go out just for a short time like out to dinner. We would close our bedroom door but now he has started getting on top of our couch and urinating on the couch cushions 

Solve the problem = make him stay out in the yard when we leave. Unfortunatley he now pee's on our bed or couch anytime he gets the chance. I can go in our room to take a shower, (he normally lays on the bathroom floor an waits for me) get out of the shower and he has pee'd on the bed. 

What do I do? This is to the point it is causing fights between my husband and myself. I am sick and tired of washing linens and couch cushions with the hose!

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

Fisrt, make sure you are washing everything with a cleaner designed to get rid of pet urine smells, not just regular cleaner.

Second, whenever you are not watching him, keep him confined in a crate. If you are taking a shower, lock him in with you. If you are going out, put him in the crate.

good luck.


----------



## SherryM (Sep 11, 2009)

This dog has never been in a crate, and I have no experience in crating dogs. We have a few acres and I am often outside with my horses; when I am out he is too. 

Can dogs this old be crate trained? It just seems like he would HATE that. 

What kind of cleaner would you recommend for laundry?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Well how bad do you have having him pee on your couch and bed?

Get a crate, it can be a very large one, and use it. End of problem.


----------



## SherryM (Sep 11, 2009)

Are there no other solutions than a crate? 

I am asking because I don't see our family being responsible enough to stick him in crate if they have to leave the room for a couple of minutes. It's not just when I shower or we go out. It has gotten so bad that it may happen when I turn my back for only a minute or two.


----------



## bluelf (May 29, 2009)

Surprising dogs at any age can be crate trained. Our 7 month old pup peed on our bed ONCE and NEVER did it again. She was immediately put in her crate and scolded, after that it never happened again. So it's worth a try. Keep me posted on how it goes! Puppies and dogs are great, once they are trained. lol!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

While I agree that crate training is required to initally solve the problem, that doesn't address the underlying issue of why he's doing the social marking. Hubby is the issue.

The dog is marking his items in a pleading attempt to draw closer to him. This can happen when the relationship between that individual and the dog breaks down.
The dog doesn't know what else to do to fix the relationship so, he sends the strongest possible message...by urinating on his personal items. The ball is in hubbys court.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

"Hubby is the issue"

...or your boxer is pissed (pun intended) off at the BT? He may just want to mark that side of the bed as you said the BT stays on your hubbys side. Does your other dog stay on the couch too?


----------



## SherryM (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm, never thought about the Boston Terrier. Yes, she is allowed on the couch, but the Boxer is not. However, she does not sleep in the bed. (Ok, she has been in it 2 or 3 times, but that is it) 

Both dogs have doggie beds in the living room and in our bedroom and sleep there.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

SherryM said:


> This is to the point it is causing fights between my husband and myself. I am sick and tired of washing linens and couch cushions with the hose!....The Boston sticks by my husbands side, the Boxer by my side.





TooneyDogs said:


> Hubby is the issue.
> 
> The dog is marking his items in a pleading attempt to draw closer to him. This can happen when the relationship between that individual and the dog breaks down.
> The dog doesn't know what else to do to fix the relationship so, he sends the strongest possible message...by urinating on his personal items. The ball is in hubbys court.


Sure sounds like Tooney is right, esp. if it's getting increasingly tense in your house. The dog will sense it and become more anxious to resolve it, thus peeing even more frequently on the bed/couch. Sounds like you need to calm things down and go back to housetraining 101 (100% supervision, crate when can't supervise, lavish praise & treat for going outside, etc.). And have hubby do at least half of the training.

Q: You're not correcting/yelling at the dog after it has peed in the house, are you? Or just being obviously fed up & exasperated in general? Unless you catch the dog in the act, he'll have no idea why you're upset. He'll just be confused and more upset himself, and the more upset he gets the more he's going to pee where he shouldn't. It's best to be calm and neutral when he's gone in the house. If you catch him in the act, a short, sharp, low-volume "Uh-uh!" is all you need to get the point across -- you're really just trying to interrupt the act. Hustle the dog outside, ask for a pee. If he goes, praise/treat like mad.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Please, take your boxer to the vet for a check up. Even a mild urinary tract infection will cause a dog to need to pee more often. If he checks out healthy, then you can start the training and behavior modification. If he's sick, all the training in the world won't fix the problem.


----------

